# My very first encounter with a FA (kind of long)



## OneHauteMama (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't know if this is the appropriate forum, but I just had to gush! Move it if necessary!

All I can say is WOW! I've heard and read that when a BBW encounters a FA, there can be no mistaking it. There's a LOOK they give. I now know exactly the look they are talking about! I'm posting this because it made me so incredibly happy, giddy, and just downright confident and I just had to share.

I went to a gun show with my parents this past Saturday (Halloween). It was a few hours from where I live. I wasn't expecting to meet anyone or even catch anyone's eye. I was just there for the guns and knives lmao. 

About a half hour after we got there, my mom and I had lost my dad and were looking around for him. I looked over at one of the tables and there was this really cute guy sitting there. He kind of looked over at me, did a double-take, smiled, BLUSHED, and looked away after I returned the smile (cause I'm just friendly like that). I happened to look over again (looking for dad), and he was looking AGAIN...and this time, he didn't look away, but continued to grin, blush and smile (pretty sheepishly, I might add). At that point, I pretty much morphed into someone I've never met lol. I'm usually really shy when I think a guy is cute or attractive. I ignore him and just steal quick glances when he isn't looking. But I became so _bold_, I don't know what the heck came over me! 

I continued walking around (found dad lol) and kept looking back at him, only to find that HE was already looking at ME. We kept stealing glances at each other, both grinning at each other like the cat who ate the canary. Eventually, we worked our way over to his table. I was pretty nonchalantly looking at things (my mom was 2 feet in front of me and I didn't really want to be trying to pick up a guy with my parents there lol). I looked up at him and he said "Hi" and blushed soooo bad lol. I said hi in return and "How are you?". The usual pleasantries. After our exchange, I looked back down at the table, then raised my face just a bit so he could see my eyes and WINKED at him and smiled. This is SO out of character for me. I shocked myself lol.  But the response was priceless! A HUGE grin! 

After I left his table, I decided to go and write my number down. I excused myself to the bathroom and scrambled to find a piece of paper. CRAP! I always carry Post-its and for once I didn't have any! Eventually I found a lone Post-it floating around in my purse looking for a purpose, and wrote down my number. 

After I rejoined the Parental Units, I noticed that my blushing FA was gone from his table...but once I turned around, I realized it was because he was slowly walking by me trying to get my attention! He was trying to get me to follow him down to where the men's room was, but it was on the opposite side of the building from the women's room and I had already used my "I have to go to the bathroom" excuse. :doh: Eventually, he kind of just walked down there, and when he came out he stayed in that general area until we worked our way closer. 

Finally, he was right across one of the tables from me. So I kind of lifted my eyebrow and shifted my eyes as if to say "Get OVER here!" lol. He nonchalantly made his way around the table, and I held out the paper down near my thigh. He slid in behind me like he was looking at something, started to slip the paper from my fingers, and I stroked and squeezed his hand a little and he carressed my back a bit. He walked away grinning like a Cheshire cat (and of course, blushing). 

After that, we still kept making eyes at each other. Dad decided on one more round around the place so we ended up passing his table again. This time, I looked at him, smiled, and mouthed "You gonna call me?" and he nodded, grinned and said "Yes". I mouthed back "Okay" and smiled. Then mom decided she needed to sit down, and my cutie started doing the "walk by slowly, grin, and try to get me to follow him" thing again. I couldn't. So I asked mom "Hey, you want a drink? I'll go get money from dad". So, I got up and made a detour at the guy's table and asked him "Did you wanna talk to me?" and he said "Yes". So we exchanged names, ages, and locations, talked a little bit, and then I asked him again "You're gonna call me, right?" and he smiled and blushed and said he would. So I said "You promise?" and he said "Yes". 

We continued to make goo-goo eyes at each other until I left. It was AWESOME! And the whole covert thing was SUCH a freakin' turn-on! Now it's Tuesday and I'm worrying that he won't call (because I'm such a worrier like that). I don't know the whole "Guy Code of Ethics" when it comes to calling a woman, so I have no idea when I should expect it or IF I should expect it at all. But either way, the feeling it left me with had me floating all weekend. :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Nov 3, 2009)

Great story.....and isn't that just such a great feeling?

Also, you say how your behavior didn't seem like you....maybe that part of you was always there, just waiting for a bit of sunshine to let it blossom?


----------



## OneHauteMama (Nov 3, 2009)

Tad said:


> Great story.....and isn't that just such a great feeling?
> 
> Also, you say how your behavior didn't seem like you....maybe that part of you was always there, just waiting for a bit of sunshine to let it blossom?




It's quite possible. I've been thinking that it was the knowledge that he liked what he saw, that he was into me, that made me just throw caution to the wind and put myself out there. I knew that the feeling was mutual, so I kind of had nothing to lose, you know? And even if it wasn't, I'd never see him again, so nothing lost nothing gained. BUt I definitely gained a lot of confidence. Now I feel like I can be a bit more ballsy.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 3, 2009)

That's such a good story I hope he calls you!


----------



## Tau (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww chick!! I love this so hard  Thank you for sharing *squeeals*


----------



## Jes (Nov 3, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> and I stroked and squeezed his hand a little and he carressed my back a bit. He walked away grinning like a Cheshire cat (and of course, blushing).
> :





DIRTY BIRDIE.



good for you. Sounds awesome and I especially liked that you came out of your comfort zone for someone. that's significant. 

i know you're hoping he calls and i hope so too. but while you're waiting, try to think of it this way: you can't control what happens or what he does. you can only control what you've done. and you've done something awesome! you've really put yourself out there. sometimes we make the mistake of looking only at the results of an action to gauge its success, but you can't control the outcome, only what you put in, so i'm calling this an unqualified success already!


----------



## Melian (Nov 3, 2009)

You are so sneaky, OHM.

Hope it works out!


----------



## bdog (Nov 3, 2009)

Jes said:


> i know you're hoping he calls and i hope so too. but while you're waiting, try to think of it this way: you can't control what happens or what he does. you can only control what you've done. and you've done something awesome! you've really put yourself out there. sometimes we make the mistake of looking only at the results of an action to gauge its success, but you can't control the outcome, only what you put in, so i'm calling this an unqualified success already!



Hahaha... whatever. He'll call unless he lost the number or he got hit by car.

Kudos and Congrats to the OP!!


----------



## weaverof (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for you! Of course you MUST tell us if he calls. Really. The earth will end if you do not. Seriously I haven't heard anything so cute and innocent since..ever. It's like spun sugar!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 3, 2009)

yes yes..tell us if he calls!! we will all live vicariously through you! hahahaha


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 3, 2009)

So ends the myth that FAs are the mythical beast that everyone speaks of in hushed tones but nobody can find.

Congrats on a wonderful experience. I got my fingers crossed that the experience concludes on the note it began with.

Rollhandler


----------



## Oirish (Nov 4, 2009)

Super cute story. Good for you! Keep that confidence because that is something we guys ALWAYS respond to. He'll likely wait two days to a full week before calling so try not to get too antsy before-hand. If he doesn't call chalk it up to losing a post-it but i'm sure he's going to call after that meeting!


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

That has got to be the cutest thing I have heard in a while. It made me get butterflies just reading about it. I hope he does call you, if not, his loss. You seem like a very sweet chicka.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 5, 2009)

TeeHee..what a cute experience...Flirting is so much fun


----------



## OneHauteMama (Nov 6, 2009)

No call so far, but I did promise myself I would give it a full week before I conclude that he isn't going to call. My guess is he's a pretty busy guy. If he doesn't call, it's really okay. At least I know I put myself out there and did get a positive response. Maybe he's also shy (which I assumed he was when I met him). So, if he calls, he calls. But I'm still wearing a smile!!


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 6, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> No call so far, but I did promise myself I would give it a full week before I conclude that he isn't going to call. My guess is he's a pretty busy guy. If he doesn't call, it's really okay. At least I know I put myself out there and did get a positive response. Maybe he's also shy (which I assumed he was when I met him). So, if he calls, he calls. But I'm still wearing a smile!!



If your feeling saucy, you could try to contact him and tell him how cute he is to you.


----------



## Teecher (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm am a man, and one thing I know is that the average guy who gets a phone number usually DOES NOT CALL, initially. DO NOT TAKE IT PERSONALLY. It' s a flaw of ours.

It's like remembering birthdays, anniversaries, etc. Most women would never forget them and all of their details. However, the male counterpart is most likely to be less mindful - not necessarily, less loving.



OneHauteMama said:


> No call so far, but I did promise myself I would give it a full week before I conclude that he isn't going to call. My guess is he's a pretty busy guy. If he doesn't call, it's really okay. At least I know I put myself out there and did get a positive response. Maybe he's also shy (which I assumed he was when I met him). So, if he calls, he calls. But I'm still wearing a smile!!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm just hoping eventually, he'll be looking through his wallet and think "Oh YEAH!" LOL. But it was a nice encounter, nonetheless.


----------



## GutsGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Add me to the list of people who hope he calls! 

If he is very, very interested and determined, though, I think he will... my boyfriend is a rather shy person, but he was the one who first approached me when his interest was piqued, who asked for my email address (better than a telephone number, since I have dial-up and that knocks out my phone line quite often), and who took the first step of emailing me. I seriously did not think anything would come of it... but a year later, we are still together.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope he calls, too!


----------



## supersizebbw (Nov 17, 2009)

i love love loved your story! i could feel the excitement all the way from here lol! hope he calls soon xoxo!


----------



## Lina (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope he doesn't call.


I hope he totally shows up at your work to surprise you with some amazing chocolates and serenades you into a white limo. 


Fingers crossed! 


(Awesome story and I'm so glad you got to experience that thrill!)


----------



## Tracii (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG that is awesome I got all fuzzy inside reading that story.
Oh I hope he calls you!!!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Dec 4, 2009)

Still nothing...I dunno what's going on, but maybe it just wasn't meant to be. There's another show next weekend...if I can get someone to cover my shift at work, I can probably go. Maybe chance my luck that he's at that one as well and remind him of my existence!


----------

